# Now its time for RIMS!!



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I looked at my 05 Sentra, then looked at my 89 Sentra, and said..."I need some rims for my 89." My main question is would 05 Sentra rims fit on an 89 Sentra. I have the special edition package on the 05 and I like the alloy rims on it. They would look REALLY nice on my 89.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

no, the b15's use a 4x114.4mm bolt pattern, your B13 uses a 4x100mm bolt pattern


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Chuck said:


> no, the b15's use a 4x114.4mm bolt pattern, your B13 uses a 4x100mm bolt pattern


89 is a B12  but i think the B12/B13/B14 wheels are all interchangable, because ive seen the B14 SER wheels on all three gen's


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

how big are the SE-R wheels? I am also trying to correct my speedo while im at it.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

se-r *WHEELS* are 15inches. and look like this but with silver paint (those are mine after sand blasting.)

and this is what they will look like after you paint them.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Ah Pete, you got your rims. How do you like 'em? they look awesome, How do they look on the car? Any pics?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Z_Spool said:


> Ah Pete, you got your rims. How do you like 'em? they look awesome, How do they look on the car? Any pics?


iv had those *WHEELS* for awile now. i dont have tires just yet and only the one is painted  its either raining or to dusty to paint so i havnt been able to get around to the others.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

well I really liked the look of that one *RIM*.....I cant find any of that Bronze paint anywhere, Ive even looked while I was out of my normal area, even the big city stores dont carry it.....


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

91sentra said:


> well I really liked the look of that one *RIM*.....I cant find any of that Bronze paint anywhere, Ive even looked while I was out of my normal area, even the big city stores dont carry it.....


really? i love how my *WHEEL* looks, its a great color. i was unsure before i painted it but once i layed it down i was sold and bought 2 more cans. if you wish i could buy a few and ship them to you.


lol, im bolding wheel because i hate when their called rims :thumbup:


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

That would be cool if you could do that, but I thought that its considered hazardous materials so you have to pay extra shipping......oh well, just get some B14 wheels to put on your 89 since your cars dont share the same bolt pattern...

I know about the wheel thing, I was joking with ya  
I wanna see my *RIMS* in bronze.......


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

well, technically it'd be a wheel, but rim still works so I use both. I guess it's that whole "Pop is called Soda" thing again.

I'm thinking about Antracite rims, with a polished lip... i know they're kinda played out, but It'll still look nice on a charcoal Met/CF Silvia.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Z_Spool said:


> I'm thinking about Antracite rims, with a polished lip... .


HAHA! proves my point! that would be an anthracite wheel with a polished rim :thumbup:


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

knew you'd catch it


----------

